
If you hate JavaScript, look again. No callbacks, no .then(). - nailer
https://certsimple.com/blog/javascript-equals-async-await
======
nailer
Hey HN, author here. A comment I wrote re: await
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14447682](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14447682))
jumped to the top of the node 8 announcement last week so I thought I'd expand
on what it's actually like using await in production.

We're not proactively removing cbs everywhere, but doing them on a per-module
basis. Additionally if we're doing some other work, we'll remove callbacks and
.then() where we see them.

Additonally, we're keeping express for now - Express 5 is supposed to have
some new stuff to make await easier and we'll gladly wait rather than jumping
onto Koa etc.

